# Your country's snowplows



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

So we had a nice bit of snow last night, and this morning I had to drive a good hour from my home. Needless to say, I got a good look at a number of plows. Thought it was time for a thread about some of the popular city/municipality snow plows. 

Wisconsin/U.S. 


















































Of course you can find an example of any of our pickups with a plow on the front.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*The Netherlands*


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

^^

You are virtually living in Schiphol and I don't see the snowplows from Schiphol.


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

US Snow Plows!:banana:








(courtesy of "Al_HikesAZ". link)









(courtesy of "DewCon". link)









(courtesy of "Todd Klassy". link)









(courtesy of "Jonathan Bruck". link.)









(courtesy of "md11forever". link)

Lets see some more plows!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Germany:


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

*UK Snowplows*








(courtesy of "Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers". link)









(courtesy of "skipnclick". link)









(courtesy of "Aaron Sneddon Scottish Press Photographer". link)









(courtesy of "Inverness Trucker". link


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

Poland:
http://f32.dobczyce.net/2009/02/pug-sniezny-snowplow_17.html









www.mmwroclaw.pl


----------



## fghi892 (Sep 2, 2010)

*dunk sb cheap nike dunk sb*

nike dunks cheap nike dunk sbnike sb


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

brewerfan386 said:


> *UK Snowplows*


I have never seen a snow plough in the UK before, I think that in the South East of the UK they only use them in airports and on motorways. However, they do grit alot.

There are 16 snowploughs in Portugal:


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

10 brand new Snowplows for airport 
http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/51,95190,8565005.html?i=10


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> I have never seen a snow plough in the UK before, I think that in the South East of the UK they only use them in airports and on motorways. However, they do grit alot.
> 
> There are 16 snowploughs in Portugal:


16 in the entire country? :lol: It makes sense, though, since it's a small country in a warm climate.


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

No Unimog? 

I'll search for some pics with Unimogs as snowplows in Romania.


----------

